

Theory and Technique of Electronic Music (eBook + Software) - mahmud
http://www.crca.ucsd.edu/~msp/techniques.htm

======
mahmud
This is for the Pure Data environment:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pure_Data>

Think of it as Processing, but for Audio.

Software is here, and includes a nice tutorial:

<http://crca.ucsd.edu/~msp/software.html>

